# Orange, CA Off 5th (The Block at the Orange)



## mandirigma (Jan 11, 2006)

Hey folks,

Just wanted to spread the wealth. Usually the CCO at The Block has nothing (as many of you well know), but I just went and they were sorting through a big ass shipment. Found Moth Brown, Deckchair, Coco, and Provence there.

Get them while they're hot!

-T.


----------



## Isis (Jan 11, 2006)

ARG!!!! too bad I don't have any trips out to cali anytime soon


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Jan 11, 2006)

if i lived closer i would grab moth brown and deckchair...


----------



## ChrisKsAngel (Jan 12, 2006)

Great find! I so want Deckchair, Coco, and Provence pigments but I am on the east coast... lol


----------



## rcastel10 (Jan 12, 2006)

Where is this exactly? I live in los angeles. How far would it be from me?


----------



## mandirigma (Jan 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rcastel10* 
_Where is this exactly? I live in los angeles. How far would it be from me?_

 
i think a little over an hour, maybe? you can get there from the 5, the 22, or the 57. and it's inside Off 5th.


----------



## V2LUCKY (Jan 12, 2006)

My SIL has been wanting Deckchair! I think I might have to make a trip to Orange.


----------



## mel0622 (Jan 12, 2006)

omg thats my favorite mall there! i only been there once but i love it there! probably becuz it was out doors and sometimes its nice to see the sun esp in cali. its either to hot or cold here in vegas....


----------



## bebs (Apr 13, 2006)

hey, just so people know they got a really big shipment in lot of shadesticks, paints, nail polish, paletts l/s and e/s old holliday stuff from this year tailormade stuff and blush duo's I got a pretty good haul, call ahead of time and put things on hold.. they said most of it would be gone come the weekend


----------



## CaliKris (Jun 14, 2006)

Nothing much there, I got another 239 brush and a BB lipstick holder. I was talking to the Manager and she said the 187 brush was in her catalog and that she had ordered some. She said she was not sure if they would come in or not its kind os a hit and miss on what they get, even if they place an order for an item. She knows one of the other CCO's had them for 29.50!! She told me to come back and check around the 12th of next month!


----------



## Armyofonetiger (Jun 15, 2006)

Which CCO did you go to?  I'm local and the only one that I know is at The Block, Off 5th I think.


----------



## CaliKris (Jun 15, 2006)

The Block. They don't have the 187 brush, but she is trying to get it. So I am going to keep checking there. I will keep you posted! =]


----------



## bebs (Jun 30, 2006)

hmmm really I think I'll call there again... thats the one I normally go to I didnt see that on the lists of things they were getting in.. so who knows.


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Jul 31, 2006)

there's on in the block?!!?!


whaaaat! where?


----------



## eowyn797 (May 6, 2007)

i was just at The Block on Thursday and they didn't have a whole lot, but they did have:

Waternymph, Aquavert & Mancatcher e/s from Lure (+ about 8 others)
Charm Factor l/s
Hipster l/s
Pink Maribu l/s
Pink Cabana l/s
Sashimi Mimi l/s
(+ about 20 others)
Apripeach pearlizer
Take Wing quad
Sweetie Cakes quad
Well Plumed Quad
Intense & Smoked eyes palates from Formal Black
the eyes brush set from formal black

a bunch of fluidlines, mostly perm ones
a bunch of powerpoints, including Silverplate, Tealo, Bountiful Brown and about 4 or 5 others.
the two darkest Natural MSFs
a ton of nailpolish
the orange perfume
3 PLW (the only one i remember is Permapink)


----------



## nagarpoe (Jun 21, 2007)

I just went there yesterday and got "Mancatcher"...nomore aquavert or waternymph like I had hoped.  

The girl there did say to check back by July 15th which is when they'll have the shipment come in.

I do have to say that the "kids"/MAs who work there really were rude, unnecessarily.  Maybe, the next time, I shouldn't be polite and actually get the manager and inform her/him of the rudeness problem.  

One of the MAs actually yelled at me as I was walking away from the cashier after having paid, "MAM, you didn't pay for these!" in a very loud rude way in front of a bunch of people.  I went back to her and showed her the receipt (I don't understand why she thought I didn't pay since I paid right in front of her 5 seconds before she yelled.  After she found out that she was wrong, SHE NEVER SAID SORRY!  Plus, they all talk to you as if you shouldn't be there.  Just because I'm not wearing makeup, etc, at the time, it doesn't mean that I"m not interested in makeup!


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 21, 2007)

Stopped by this morning and they had...

Eyes:
Accent Red, Pinked Mauve, Apricot Pink pigments
Shimmermint S/S
Most of the perm fluidlines and one called Haunting
Neutral colored paints like Stilife, Base Light, Bare Canvas, etc.
Take Wing, Sweetie Cakes and Well Plumed quads
Several eyeshadows mostly pinks and purples (Seedy Pearl, Mancatcher, Light Ray, Pink Source but they did have Juxt, Fountainbleu, Summer Neutral and French Grey
Several CCBs

Face:
2 Darkest MSFNs
Some foundations and skincare


Lips:
A lot of lipglasses and darker, fall color lip colors
Some tinted lip conditioners and sheer lipglass stains?

Formal Black holiday sets, mostly lip sets and palettes and then the brush set.

Several nail polishes and spray foundations too.

While I was there I picked up Shimmermint S/S and the Well Plumed quad but I hoping to get my hands on Nightfish.

HTH!


----------



## simplykat (Aug 8, 2007)

Hey girls! 
I was just there today, and I caught them putting out the new MAC shipment for the month.. I didn't really see everything, but there were tons! The only I can remember was Nighlight p/g and Blue Brown p/g (bc i was nearest to those) but they should be out to be sold on Thursday or Friday.. or maybe earlier! [:


----------



## simplykat (Aug 9, 2007)

I just went there today, AGAIN. And I will try to remember as much as I can.. it was a quick stop. I only remember piggies and e/s bc that was what I was looking at mostly.. sorry!

Pigments:
Accent Red
Apricot Pink
Fairylite
Helium
Night Light
Viz-a-Violet
Azeal Blue
Blue Brown

Eyeshadows:
Playful (Barbie collection)
Beauty Sleep
Light Ray
Slip Pink
Bisque
Innuendo
Silver Ring
Coppering
Moonflower
Pink Source
Suspicion
Rite of Spring (not sure)
Zonk Bleu!
Forgery
Espresso

Blushes
Dame
Desirous

They also have concealers, lip glasses/varishes/chrome,etc., a few face powders, some cream colour bases, eyeliners, liquid last, etc.. !


----------



## vintage (Sep 22, 2007)

makeup


----------



## simplykat (Sep 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintage* 

 
_I was just there yesterday, and the selection wasn't that great. I can't remember everything, but this is a generic list:

Eyeshadows:
Playful
Contrast
two maroon shades
Whistle (?)

Lips:
Lots of lipglasses, and one or two plushglasses

Fluidlines:
Delphic
Jadeye
Haunting
Waveline
Royal Wink
Macroviolet
+4 or so other shades

Quite a few nailpolishes
3 different perfumes (orange, teal, and yellow?)
lots of skincare items
Sweetie Cake quad
Take Wing quad
holiday brush set (129, 266, 219, 239, 316)
Mostly big fluffy brushes (think 224 but bigger)

Sorry I can't be more specific!_

 
They also have pigments in a case where all the quads are 
Still have the same colors since I was there last time. 

PIGMENTS:
Accent Red
Apricot Pink
Helium
Viz-a-Violet
Aire-de-Blue.. etc


----------



## glavinagal (Jan 5, 2008)

how much are the brushes? (price range, maybe?) and the quad, lipsticks, eye shadows?? sorry too many questions girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I live like 35 minutes away (at least!! without traffic) SO I need to plan everything out first before asking my boyfriend to take me there, feel me??


----------



## bebs (Jan 6, 2008)

things are about 20 - 30% off of reg. price

eyeshadows I believe are 10 or 10.50
fluidliners are 11.50
no clue on the other stuff off hand... but they are all about 25 - 30% off of the price in store.. also before you go call them up and ask them when the shipment is coming in... cause you dont want to drive all the way out there and then find they have almost nothing (1 - 2 days after the shipment is unloaded is the best time to go)


----------



## glavinagal (Jan 6, 2008)

Thank you for suggestion!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I called them in today first thing in the morning..hahah i couldnt wait!! The sales girl sounds rather bitchy to me..sigh...I asked her if they're well stocked today, cause I live kinda far away from them and she said "well...I cant really tell you on the phone, cause I cant put stuff on hold" with kinda impatience and I'm too good for you tone..I was like...ok...But then I told her..I dont need you to put anything on hold..I just dont wanna go there and find nothing at all...so there u go..i guess i just need to go down there and check it myself....*counting my luck and crossing my fingers*
...so future haul pictures?!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...or NOT hahahah we'll see!!


----------



## Chachababy (Jan 11, 2008)

I got a Novel Twist brush set for 33.75. It was for the Pro 5 basic set.


----------



## glamdoll (Jan 11, 2008)

wtf?? Is this inside 'off the 5th' I didnt know we had one there!! gosh I WORKED at the AMC there! lol back a few years ago, I live near by too so yeah. Im gonna go check it out see what I find! 

Thanks for letting me know ladies. One of my friends JUST got hired there yesterday so yay!! Ill ask her for a hook up


----------



## ladynpink (Jan 22, 2008)

i'm going in two weeks...i want to know what's there....lmk thanks!!


----------



## glamdoll (Jan 23, 2008)

Omg I went yesterday and I saw that they have all of MACs skin care (green gel cleanser, fix plus) in the old school packaging, and they have some brush sets too! Everything for like half the price. I found BB shimmerbrick in Peony for $26! yeah! They also have the spray foundations.


----------



## mustardgirl (Jan 24, 2008)

I was at this CCO last week - can't remember everything that was there but I picked up Zeal, Moonflower, and Flashtrack e/s.  I remember seeing a bunch of lipglasses, some lipsticks, shadesticks but I just can't remember for the life of me what shades :/  I'll be going back there this Sunday so I'll report what I can remember 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:  Just wanted to update this post to say that I went there again today but I didn't have a lot of time to shop so I only purchased a few things I wanted that I saw on the spot.  This is what I can remember (some is from what I purchased myself lol):

Petalescent e/s
Digit e/s
Swimming e/s
Claire de Lune e/s
Lavender Sky e/s

Luminary l/g
Garden l/g
Flowerosophy l/g
Budding l/g

Funshine slimshine l/s
Lovey-dove slimshine l/s

Corn s/s
Shimmermint s/s
Crimsonaire s/s
Blurberry s/s

Zoomlash mascara


----------



## mustardgirl (Jan 30, 2008)

Wanted to add - they also had the 217 brush available also (the one with the white bristles on it) and several others although I forgot the numbers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sorry!


----------



## mustardgirl (Feb 5, 2008)

Just a quick update on stuff they have from what I can remember (went there again on Sunday - it's so convenient for me to go on that day but it's making it dangerous for my wallet lol).  They might have changed inventory by now but who knows...(they had more than this but I can't remember all the names lol)

Bang on Blue e/s
Cranberry e/s
Seedling e/s
Saturnal e/s
Petalescent e/s
Digit e/s

Corn s/s
Shimmermint s/s
Penny s/s
Crimsonaire s/s
Taupographic s/s

Architecture paint

Pink D'Lush slimshine l/s
Funshine slimshine l/s
Lovey-Dove slimshine l/s

Zoomlash Mascara

Various eyebrow shaders

Night affair l/g
Moonbathe l/g
Wonderstruck l/g
Garden l/g
Flowerosophy l/g
Luminary l/g

Festivity l/s

Haunting fluidline

217 brush
213 brush
202 brush
231 brush
225 brush

crap I wish my memory was better :/  Hope this helps someone at least!


----------



## jilliandanica (Feb 10, 2008)

Stopped by today and here's a list of what I remember being there:

Brushes:
Antiquitease/Heirlooms Brush Set in a canister but they were silver? 
Patternmaker Brush Set
129SH
162
185
192
202
213
217
219
225
228
252
259

Lips:
Slimshines - Bare, Lovey Dove, Pink D'Lush, Ardor, etc.
Tendertones - Deep Sigh, Soft Note, Warm Smile, Take A Hint, Shush!, Pucker
Various Lipglosses (3D Glass, Plushglass, Lustreglass, Lip Stain, Lip Varnish)
Lipgelees - Lil' Sizzler, Lub-E-Lu, Slicked Pink, Lilacrush
Tinted Lip Conditioners (New Packaging)
Trip 3-pack Lipglass sets
Patternmaker and Novel Twist lip palettes
Petit Glosses
3-pack clear lipglass

TONs of Blush Cremes

Fluidlines in Haunting, Delphic, Jadeye, Macroviolet, Non-Conformist, Waveline, Shade, Royal Wink

Liquidlast liners in like a fuschia/hot pink and 3-pack Trip Sets

Lightful skincare

Old packaged skincare

Deep Dark MSFs and darker foundations

Thats all I could remember..HTH

Pigments in Accent Red, Pinked Mauve, Air-De-Blu, Copperized, and others

Eyeshadows mostly the same ones listed above and Moonflower


----------



## lilmisslainey (Feb 25, 2008)

I just went here on Friday for the first time and was in heaven!  They had the exact same lipgelee that I had just tried on at the macpro store at South Coast.  And the tendertone was so smooth and moisturizing that I couldnt say no (smells soo good).  

Lipgelee in Sugar Shock $10, originally 14.50
Tendertone in Tender Baby, $11, originally 15

Lotsa brushes and brush sets also.  The sets were around $33 for I think 5 brushes.


----------



## mustardgirl (Apr 15, 2008)

Just dragging this up from the dead because I went there this past Sunday.  Most of the "usual" stuff was there - the only new things I can remember there were that they had 3 quads - Sweetie Cakes, Take Wing, and Well-Plumed although it seemed like Take Wing was almost all gone (maybe 3 left or so).  Uh the only "new" stuff I can also remember was that they had Femme Noir, Velvet Moss, and Jewel Blue e/s although I think there was only one Jewel Blue and one or two Velvet Moss eyeshadows left.


----------



## wifey806 (Apr 20, 2008)

i was told that all that stuff is "over stock and returns". that sounds wrong though. is all the mac stuff there stuff that's been discontinued? i hope not cuz i saw a lot of my faves *blush cremes n paints n stuff).


----------



## wifey806 (May 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_i was told that all that stuff is "over stock and returns". that sounds wrong though. is all the mac stuff there stuff that's been discontinued? i hope not cuz i saw a lot of my faves *blush cremes n paints n stuff).
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## coachkitten (May 5, 2008)

None of the items in CCOs are returns as all returns are thrown away.  Most of the items are overstocks or discontinued/LE items.  Hope that helps!


----------



## midori (May 9, 2008)

I was there last Sunday.  Saw

pigments: 

Copperized
Accent Red
One more...I forget which shade 

shadows:
Seedling
Femme Noir
Mink Pink

2 more shades that I can't remember...sorry I was super wiped out that day!

There was, of course, a ton of lipcolor.  I only really looked @ the lipgelees and remember seeing Glosspitality, Slicked Pink, and Lust is Lush.


----------



## bebs (Jun 12, 2008)

they had tons of lipliners, and many many other things as well as lipsticks.. glasses and things

they also had the 187 brush in stock and selling


----------



## mssally (Jun 26, 2008)

I just went today and they had the usual lipsticks, lipglasses, tendertones, some eyeshadows, lipliners, and eyeliner-- they even had blacktrack fluidline... 

they still had the 187 brush--- it's $29.50 and they also had the 188 brush for $24.

They also had the sculpt and shape duo pan powder in all the shades.. (bone beige/emphasize, lightsweep/shadester, accentuate/sculpt)..  I think those were around $15.


----------



## kmontes30 (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mssally* 

 
_I just went today and they had the usual lipsticks, lipglasses, tendertones, some eyeshadows, lipliners, and eyeliner-- they even had blacktrack fluidline... 

they still had the 187 brush--- it's $29.50 and they also had the 188 brush for $24.

They also had the sculpt and shape duo pan powder in all the shades.. (bone beige/emphasize, lightsweep/shadester, accentuate/sculpt).. I think those were around $15._

 

Quick Question: Are the prices posted or somehow visibly obvious or do you have to ask the sellers?.... I want to go check it out this weekend but based on people's comments that workers there are hella rude... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (I'm assuming just like that hehe) would at least give me heads up on whether I will actually have to talk to them to ask 4 prices.  Please let me know.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## jilliandanica (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kmontes30* 

 
_Quick Question: Are the prices posted or somehow visibly obvious or do you have to ask the sellers?.... I want to go check it out this weekend but based on people's comments that workers there are hella rude... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I'm assuming just like that hehe) would at least give me heads up on whether I will actually have to talk to them to ask 4 prices.  Please let me know.  Thanks in advance._

 
They have visible prices. They have small price signs stuck on the various displays. The SAs are HELLA RUDE. I say only ask them things as your LAST resort haha.


----------



## mssally (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kmontes30* 

 
_Quick Question: Are the prices posted or somehow visibly obvious or do you have to ask the sellers?.... I want to go check it out this weekend but based on people's comments that workers there are hella rude... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I'm assuming just like that hehe) would at least give me heads up on whether I will actually have to talk to them to ask 4 prices.  Please let me know.  Thanks in advance._

 
Yea, the girls are not very nice... and sometimes they watch you as if u're going to take something.  They have testers for most of the products on shelves... I think the MAC stuff has two shelves.  If you want to look at the brushes, you have to ask the girl that works there-- the samples of the brushes are behind the counter.  There are also some other palettes and brush sets in a display right by the cash register.  If you want to see those, you will have to ask the girls that work there.  

They also have a bunch of Bobbi Brown stuff (eyeshadows and blushes).  I think it's because Bobbi Brown is switching their round packaging to square pans that can be put into palettes.  

Happy shopping!


----------



## yupitzTara (Jul 7, 2008)

has anyone been there recently?  if so do you know if they have a lot of stuff, or what do they have in stock?  im gonna be visiting a friend in that area and wanted to make a trip there since its 15mins from her house.... thnx.


----------



## AlysonWithaY (Jul 14, 2008)

Bumping for Tara and also for myself...would love to know. This CCO is sooo hit or miss.


----------



## lnancy (Jul 14, 2008)

Was there earlier today and they had the McQueen paintpots(3) and shadows(3), solar bites (3 of them), metal x (6th sin, metalblu) and some other stuff I dont remember....sorry....


----------



## bebs (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lnancy* 

 
_Was there earlier today and they had the McQueen paintpots(3) and shadows(3), solar bites (3 of them), metal x (6th sin, metalblu) and some other stuff I dont remember....sorry...._

 
they still had the 187 and 188 brush in stock 
the 3 paintpots 
the 3 shadows 
3 of the solar bits .. in I believe sunpower, scatterrays, and black ore
a number of other paint pots 
some eye shadows 
some of the mcqueen lipglasses in white magic and nothingness among many others 
lip sticks.. I dont really remember the names
they had fix +, lashes, 3 blush creams, 100 pack make up wipes, 2 of the mes, 2 metal x shadows as listed above


----------



## AlysonWithaY (Jul 16, 2008)

did you happen to notice any eyeliners or shadesticks?


----------



## AlysonWithaY (Jul 18, 2008)

Ok I went today...here's my report:

They had...

paint pots - delft (lemming = dead), constructivist, indianwood, fresco rose, greenstroke, electro sky, otherworldly, pharao

eyeshadow - floral fantasy, lavander shower, clair de lune, another one in white packaging I forget, typographic, velvet moss, nile, pharao, and maybe a couple others??

fluidline - jadeye, haunting

blush - emote, harmony

lipstick - a SLEW of mattenes incl immodest, orange dare, and some ugly brown ones (lol), slimshines funshine, pink d'lush, and an ugly brown one, and a ton of lipsticks. some were LE (Strange Hybrid, Flowerplay, Overrich, Rozz Revival, Twig Twig, Her Fancy, and 3N off the top of my head. Others I'm not sure are LE or not, Blast O Blue, Faux, and some icky looking brown/bronze/gold shades. 

shade sticks - blurberry, corn, overcast (ick I thought I wanted it-- not!), silverbleu, shimmermint, and one reddish looking one, crimsonaire??)

they also had green gel cleanser, fix+, and a bunch of other skincare stuff in old packaging. Some CCBs (like 3?), a bunch of TLCs and Tendertones (old ones), a couple shades of brow shader, zoom lash, a SLEW of lipglasses, plushglass, 3d glass, and lustreglass (including some mcqueen gloss), and some pigments but I don't remember which ones. All 3 shades of solar bits were there too but I'm not into loose stuff. 

There was a bunch of the spray-color stuff, the spray-blush and spray-foundation...idk why they made that stuff, they can't even get rid of it @ the CCO, haha. 

Also worth noting....Bobbi Brown explosion! I tested some stuff. I may actually have to get into BB. The e/s are so nice.

They may have had brushes, but I didn't ask. They usually keep those behind the counter.

Just building more specifics into what was reported right before me


----------



## mailodie247 (Jul 19, 2008)

//updated
Hello!!

I don't know where my post went..but I guess i'll type it again 

The person's post above mine is correct too
I'm just adding a few things

MAC
Eyeshadows: Cosmic, 7th sin, and the blue one like 7th sin, Earthly Riches, Silversmith

Sculpt & Shape, Paints, Creme e/s, lots of lipsticks and slimshines, lipgelees, Studio Tech and Studio Moistureblend

They had the 187 and 188 tucked all the way in the back behind all the weird brushes. 

Also, the people working there are really old, and they're really mean. They didn't say a word to me while I was there, even when I paid!


----------



## mustardgirl (Jul 24, 2008)

That's really weird about the rudeness thing - I haven't noticed it the times when I go in (although I do notice that they keep a watch on me but that's to be expected and doesn't bother me since I'm obviously doing nothing wrong using testers) but most of the time I keep to myself anyway and never ask anything except when I want to purchase something or look at the brushes.

If anybody has an update on their stock since the last poster, please post it!  I may try to check it out on Sunday but I'm not sure if I will have time or not.


----------



## skittishkitty (Jul 25, 2008)

hi. I was wondering if you ladies who go there often would help me looking for something, please PM me if its okay. I may want to get some brushes also e/s. I can give you my cell. Thank you!!


----------



## hhunt2 (Jul 28, 2008)

I came in this past Saturday b/c I was in town.  
The gal that helped me was nice compaired to other ladies that work there (as stated by other Specktra gals).  Her name is Larissa (brunette in her early 20's).  She was telling me that they had the 217 brush for about $14!  Holy Crap!  We were talking a little bit about CCO's in Nor Cal compaired to So Cal CCO's.  But anyways, this is what they had...

Bunch of brushes- 187, 188, 222, etc.
3 brush sets
5-6 PaintPots (Fresco Rose, Otherwordly, Delft, Indianwood, Greenstroke, etc.)
6-7 e/s (Cosmic, 2 e/s from McQueen- the purple & blue, Typographic, etc.)
1 piggie (lame!)- green color (sorry, I can't remember name).
2-3 Sculpt & Shape Powder: Accentuate & Sculpt, etc.
3 Cream Color Base- Hush & 2 other darker colors.
2 Blushes- Emote & a similar shade.
3 Cream Blushes- Uncommon & 2 similar shades.
1 l/s set from Novel Twist
4 loose beauty powders- Tenderdusk, Drizzlegold, nude color and I forget the other.
5-6 glitter liners.
6-7 Nail polishes.
5 paints (but I didn't really look at the colors).
MES in Earthly Riches & the silver one.
4 Tendertones- Warm Smile, the lime/green one, etc.
Bunch of l/s, l/g, lipliners & eyelashes.
Bunch of face products- Fix+, Strobe Liquid, packages of face wipes, etc.  Also a bunch of foundation, studio fix powders and others in different shades.

This is what is scored:  Cosmic e/s, Warm Smile Tendertone, Beauty Loose Powder in Drizzlegold, 188 brush, Twig-Twig & Faux l/s.

**7/30/08 update:
Omg, how could I forget to add Solar Bits to the list!
I was never impressed by solar bits b/c of the chunks and fall out, so I guess thats why I forgot.  
They had all 3 colors.  I know they diffently had Black Ore.  The other 2 are a hazed memory... Sunpower or Scatterays and Bronzescape


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Jul 29, 2008)

so glad to hear emote is there. im planning on going there on thursday.. hope theres still some goodies there.


----------



## midori (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm just going to add to the list from above!  My edits are in *bold*.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_I came in this past Saturday b/c I was in town.  
The gal that helped me was nice compaired to other ladies that work there (as stated by other Specktra gals).  Her name is Larissa (brunette in her early 20's).  She was telling me that they had the 217 brush for about $14!  Holy Crap!  We were talking a little bit about CCO's in Nor Cal compaired to So Cal CCO's.  But anyways, this is what they had...

Bunch of brushes- 187, 188, 222, etc.
3 brush sets
5-6 PaintPots (Fresco Rose, Otherwordly, Delft, Indianwood, Greenstroke, etc.) *Pharoah, Moss Scape, Electro Sky*
6-7 e/s (Cosmic, 2 e/s from McQueen- the purple & blue, Typographic, etc.) *Claire de Lune, Nile, Pagan, Purple Shower, Floral Fantasy, Velvet Moss*
1 piggie (lame!)- green color (sorry, I can't remember name). *Pastorale*
2-3 Sculpt & Shape Powder: Accentuate & Sculpt, etc.
3 Cream Color Base- Hush & 2 other darker colors.
2 Blushes- Emote & a similar shade.
3 Cream Blushes- Uncommon & 2 similar shades.
1 l/s set from Novel Twist
4 loose beauty powders- Tenderdusk, Drizzlegold, nude color and I forget the other.
5-6 glitter liners.
6-7 Nail polishes.
5 paints (but I didn't really look at the colors).
MES in Earthly Riches & the silver one. *Metalblu was on display but the SA said they had run out.*
4 Tendertones- Warm Smile, the lime/green one, etc.
Bunch of l/s, l/g, lipliners & eyelashes.
Bunch of face products- Fix+, Strobe Liquid, packages of face wipes, etc.  Also a bunch of foundation, studio fix powders and others in different shades.

This is what is scored:  Cosmic e/s, Warm Smile Tendertone, Beauty Loose Powder in Drizzlegold, 188 brush, Twig-Twig & Faux l/s._


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Aug 7, 2008)

i went today. couldn't really check out all of the products they had. i had a sales associated breathing down my neck while i was looking at stuff. and i cant shop like that lOl. 
but i couldn't find the emote blush. is it behind the counter? like do i have to ask for it or is it on display?


----------



## MonBlanCesS (Aug 11, 2008)

So I went on Saturday (08/09/08) and they pretty much had almost everything the girls above posted up(midori and hhunt2). Except for...


  No solar bits
  No Typograpic e/s (Thats the one I wanted) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



No pigments at all (unless I overlooked)
  No Emote blush ( they only had a matte light brown color I think Honour?)
No mineralized eyeshadows

  The only difference to add to the list is they had 4 shadesticks in Corn, Overcast, a red-orange one and I cant remember the other color. A lot of face products in old packaging though.

  Hope this helps


----------



## mkay224 (Aug 26, 2008)

aww i am heading out there this saturday! i hope they get some more stuff... i really wanted the emote blush though. hopefully they don't run out of the sculpt and shape duo (accentuate/sculpt) before i get there. it seems like a lot of CCOs have these in stock! anyway, i will definitely try to update on inventory when i get back!!


----------



## mkay224 (Sep 1, 2008)

I finally got a chance to check out the store this past weekend and here are some things that I noticed (I didn't have too much time so I'm sorry if I didn't get to see some exact colors of some items). 

5 Basic Brushes set from Novel Twist
Novel Twist 181SE and sheer pearlizer pigment set
Brow finishers (Wheat, Blonde)
Harmony blush
Sculpt and Shape duos (Accentuate/Sculpt, Lightsweep/Shader)
Alexander McQueen eyeshadow in Haunting
1 Pigment (maybe Lark About?)
Studio Mist foundation (4 of the darker colors)
5 Paint pots (sorry don't remember the colors)
4 Shadesticks (probably same colors as mentioned before)
Select Sheer loose powder
Pressed Studio Fix
Couple of blushcremes
Zoom lash
Good amount of lip products but I didn't check them out
Skincare with re-packaging (Fix+, Strobe cream, etc.)
I didn't ask to see the brushes because they were so far behind the counter but I did notice the 188 is still there

There are probably a bunch of things that I missed but hope this helps!


----------



## collectedmess (Sep 28, 2008)

hi guys, just wanted to let you know what i saw there...

they had Heatherette sock hop and bonus beat lipglass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




they had lots of lipglasses, cant remember most of them but they had:
Plushglass: angel cream, cushy white
neo sci fi lipglass in naked space and soft and slow
lipglass in Lychee Luxe......so many others but i can not remember 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lipstick in 1n, barely lit, rozz revival.....ect

lots of skincare items, but no fix + 
zoom lash, untitled paint, structural brown paint, 
a pink shadestick, and a light green colored shadestick (don't know the name)
lots of lipgelee's, i remember seeing moonstone lipgelee

silver dusk powder
glitter eye liners: blitzed, ect

gold stroke, sweet sienna, pastorale pigment.

puring, soft note, shush tendertones

paintpot in electro sky and pharoh, i think mossscape
only one fluidline: jadeye
brown script, mcqueen eyeshadows also...


188, 252, 222 brushes

ugh i can not remember anything else.....but i hoped this helped


----------



## miss_bailey (Oct 14, 2008)

I bought a whole bunch of stuff a couple of days ago, but one of the girls forgot to put two lipglasses in the bag and since im now out of country i wont be able to get them! waahhh. I think they were sockhop and love nectar.
They have lots of skincare stuff but not really much of anything else. All the things i got seemed to be the last ones.
the foundations and such are either really pale (nw15) or really dark (nc45-50).

One of the girls was SO rude. She was basically yelling at this lady for asking her to recommend and eyeshadow brush and then when another girl asked for a black eyeshadow shes like "no we dont ahve them" the girls like "maybe in another brand?" and the sales assistant was just so dismissive. She was dark skinned and a bit big. The girl that helped me was really sweet though so I think it jsut depends.


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Oct 15, 2008)

its like what is with the SA that works at the CCO sometime i encounter some mean people


----------



## jenavii (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_I bought a whole bunch of stuff a couple of days ago, but one of the girls forgot to put two lipglasses in the bag and since im now out of country i wont be able to get them! waahhh. I think they were sockhop and love nectar.
They have lots of skincare stuff but not really much of anything else. All the things i got seemed to be the last ones.
the foundations and such are either really pale (nw15) or really dark (nc45-50).

One of the girls was SO rude. She was basically yelling at this lady for asking her to recommend and eyeshadow brush and then when another girl asked for a black eyeshadow shes like "no we dont ahve them" the girls like "maybe in another brand?" and the sales assistant was just so dismissive. She was dark skinned and a bit big. The girl that helped me was really sweet though so I think it jsut depends._

 
I SOO KNOW WHO YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT! Gosh that chick is rude. Her attitude is horrible. Like, if you dont wanna work there, THEN DON BE THERE! gosh i wouldn't be surprised if she has received complaints before.


----------



## miss_bailey (Oct 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenavii* 

 
_I SOO KNOW WHO YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT! Gosh that chick is rude. Her attitude is horrible. Like, if you dont wanna work there, THEN DON BE THERE! gosh i wouldn't be surprised if she has received complaints before._

 
haha yes!
shes HORRIBLE.
and she was so rude to the other girl that worked there.
if it was just another makeup store and not a CCO I would have just walked out because she was the worst person ever. Some people just shouldnt work in retail and she is one of them.


----------



## mailodie247 (Oct 21, 2008)

hi miss bailey..can you please tell us what you purchased and what else you saw there? thanks!!


----------



## jenavii (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey! Has anyone been here (CCO at the block) lately? I was thinking about going in to get some last minute stuff i need before monday the 27th.  Im wondering wat they have? I need some FIX +, face wipes, 187 or 188 brush and whatever else catches my eye!!


----------



## jenavii (Oct 23, 2008)

<bump>


----------



## x33cupcake (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenavii* 

 
_Hey! Has anyone been here (CCO at the block) lately? I was thinking about going in to get some last minute stuff i need before monday the 27th.  Im wondering wat they have? I need some FIX +, face wipes, 187 or 188 brush and whatever else catches my eye!!_

 

i went two days ago and bought the 188 for 28! 
i think its still there
HTH


----------



## wifey806 (Oct 24, 2008)

hey all. I didn't see anything good recently. I swear, i I see those _same_ 2 mcqueen paint pots... \

but actually I wanted to tell u all that i you're near the brea mall, they have toooons of neo sci fi left -- I'm talking a whole packed drawer.  i got Time & Space e/s, Expensive Pink e/s (they had another color too).  They also still had X-rocks blush. I also peeked and saw some l/g and l/s too.  Just a heads up since the testers are gone. Guess what, they also had a tester for Girl Friendly paint pot, but the girl couldn't find any to sale me (what a c*ck tease!!!!).  Hopefully your mua will find it. Happy shopping!


----------



## collectedmess (Oct 25, 2008)

hey guys, i went again and this is what i saw: 

Mattene Lipstick in: Night Violet, Immodest, Poise, Tango, You Say Tomato.....(lots of red ones, but no 40's pink)
Pigment: Sweet sienna, royal flush, bell bottom blue, jardin aires, gold stroke.
Uncommon Blushcreme
Paint in: Pixel
Lipstick:
Stylistics Lipstick in: In Vogue, Soft Pout, Stylistic, The Scene
1N, 4N Lipstick's
Mellow mood, rozz revival, (lots of colors ive never heard of lol)
Richmetal highlighters from color forms collection (all of them)
Tendertone: Shush!, warmsmile...
3D Glass in: Backlit, Racy, Wondershine, Synched up
Lipgelee: Slicked pink, Saplicious, Mega...
Lipglass:
Stylistics (all 4 of them)
flashmode, ensign, love knot, Cushy white, lust, nico, soft and slow, morning glory, wonderstruck(lot's of these i can't remember them because they aren't part of perm line)
Tinted Lip Conditioners in: Strobe kiss, stobe blossom, strob beam, strobe rays.
Eyeshadows: Nile, Meet the fleet, Pen n pink, post haste, blanc type...
Shadesticks, shimmermint, crimsonaire
Sculpt & Shape: Accentuate/Sculpt
Color Form Powder in Sun Centered
Beauty powder blush: Feeling, Secret blush
Loose beauty powder: drizzlegold, soft flame, sunspill, tenderdusk
all studio lights that came out with the 'of beauty' collection
Heatherette Lipglass in Sock hop and Bonus beat
Neo Sci-Fi Lipglass in Supreme and Naked Space
Small Fafi bag, Stylistic clutch
Brushes: 188, 183, 222, 129SH, 213, 252
brush set (novel twist) 181SE with Hundred Degrees Pearlizer
brush sets from color forms ( all of them)
they also had a brush like the 183 but a bit bigger and with a gold handle? hmp..
they also had lots and lots of nail polishes, and face stuff in old packaging as always, and they also had she's bad lashes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh, just wanted to let you guys know what i picked up:
Sun centered powder, sweet sienna, your ladyship pigment [it was the last one] poise mattene and some lipgloss from clinique that smells awful


----------



## mailodie247 (Oct 26, 2008)

sweet sienna?! omg i want that for like the longest time..wait there's still more of this right?
same with yourladyship but it's okay =P


----------



## miss_bailey (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mailodie247* 

 
_hi miss bailey..can you please tell us what you purchased and what else you saw there? thanks!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It was awhile ago now but i got:
Sweet Sienna pigment
Gold Stroke Pigment
Purring Tendertone
222 Brush
249 Brush
188 Brush
192 Brush
Silver Dusk Irridescent Powder Loose
Fast Response Eye Cream 
Mauvement Paint
Structural Brown Paint
Clare De Lune Eyeshadow
The long MAC makeup bag
A Bobbi Brown Bridal kit
And the two lipglosses that she forgot to put in the bag, sockhop and something else.

Kicking myself that I didnt get the mcqueen paintpots just to have.


----------



## jenavii (Oct 31, 2008)

Anyone beem to this CCO lately??


----------



## wifey806 (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenavii* 

 
_Anyone beem to this CCO lately?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yeah, me! just about everything Collectedmess wrote, but I also saw:
- Poste Haste e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- a Nordstrom Exclusive pallette 
- cream (metal?) hi-lighters
- those concealer touch-up "pencils"
(i was only looking for girl friendly paint pot, so I'm sorry I don't know more/names)

and they *may* be out of 4N, unless someone stole the tester that night


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi ladies! Can someone do a CP for me?? I really want Royal Flush & Bell Bottom Blue pigment. Please let me know. Ofcourse I'll pay for shipping & whatever else & can pay through paypal. Thank you.

ETA: & snowgirl l/g if they have it:]


----------



## i_love_mac (Nov 17, 2008)

I went last weekend and they had:
heatherette collection lipglass in sock hop, bonus beat
eyeshadows in clarity, post haste, poisen pen, and other eyeshadows..
pigment in pastorale, royal flush, bell bottum blue, gold stroke
brush sets in heirloom, advance brush set and basic brush set from nordies
brushes in 188,213,222
heirloom lip sets in coral, pink, and tan
nordies exc. palettes
novel twist eye palettes
sculpt and shape powder
blushes
shadesticks in silverbleu, crimsonaire, shimmermoss
paint pot in electro sky and green..something pearly green
dual eyeliners purple, grey, and brown
trip lipglasses in wonderstruck, instant gold, and beaux

thats all i can remember LOL


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Nov 18, 2008)

can someone CP royal flush pigment for me? Please & thank you:]


----------



## MonBlanCesS (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoshopaholicxo* 

 
_can someone CP royal flush pigment for me? Please & thank you:]_

 
What is CP???


----------



## Swtest2Lips (Nov 19, 2008)

It means custom purchase


----------



## collectedmess (Nov 23, 2008)

hey guys just wanted to let you know that i went to this CCO yesterday, the had the same stuff as before but i also saw Joyous Beauty Powder and also Shy Beauty Powder Blush! omg i was so excited that they had these! just wanted to share!!


----------



## i_love_mac (Jan 1, 2009)

seriously this CCO sucks most of the time....

There has never been Dazzleglasses or MSF or anything hard to find! =(


----------



## MonBlanCesS (Jan 5, 2009)

Can someone please update? Anyone?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I know what you mean I_Love_MAC and it does suck but hopefully a new year brings a better selection...the thing is that I have talked to one of the girl that works there and she told me that when they get their shipment they don't put everything out at one time, instead they do it little by little and can take up to weeks. So its pretty much based on luck if you walk in on a day that they are taking stuff out.


----------



## wifey806 (Jan 6, 2009)

I just hate how they stalk me. They'll just literally stand 3 feet away from me and wait for me to steal something.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm like "Really? Reeaallly? Cuz I'm kiiiind of a big deal on specktra... now leave me alone!"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahaaa just kidding! But you know what I mean??

Also, last time I went, they had hella quantities of X-rocks, Femme-fi, Magnetic Fields, and Perky paint pot. But it's been weeks. Maybe I'll go tomorrow and do some sleuthing for us!


----------



## i_love_mac (Jan 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_I just hate how they stalk me. They'll just literally stand 3 feet away from me and wait for me to steal something.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm like "Really? Reeaallly? Cuz I'm kiiiind of a big deal on specktra... now leave me alone!"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahaaa just kidding! But you know what I mean??

Also, last time I went, they had hella quantities of X-rocks, Femme-fi, Magnetic Fields, and Perky paint pot. But it's been weeks. Maybe I'll go tomorrow and do some sleuthing for us!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG!!! I KNOW WHAT YOU ARE SAYING...i hate it!!!! I HATE THE MANAGERS THERE....THEY ARE THE ONES HOUNDING ME....THE ONE THAT IS PREGO AND THE SKINNY BROWN HAIRED GIRL THATS IN HER 30'S...

DID YOU KNOW IF YOU WORK THERE YOU GET 50% OFF OMG....I WOULD DIE!!


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Jan 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_I just hate how they stalk me. They'll just literally stand 3 feet away from me and wait for me to steal something.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm like "Really? Reeaallly? Cuz I'm kiiiind of a big deal on specktra... now leave me alone!"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahaaa just kidding! But you know what I mean??

Also, last time I went, they had hella quantities of X-rocks, Femme-fi, Magnetic Fields, and Perky paint pot. But it's been weeks. Maybe I'll go tomorrow and do some sleuthing for us!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's the only reason why I hate going to the P. Mill, VA CCO, they are the exact same way. I mean please I shop there atleast once every couple of weeks & _always_ buy something. They also keep a close eye on my 5 y/o making sure he doesn't pocket anything. They also aren't as friendly as some of the other CCO ladies that I've meant at other locations. They will talk up a storm & joke around, pretty relaxing.


----------



## AlysonWithaY (Jan 16, 2009)

has anyone seen tendertones at this cco recently?


----------



## i_love_mac (Jan 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlysonWithaY* 

 
_has anyone seen tendertones at this cco recently?_

 
Yes, I went in on Monday and they had Hush Hush, Take a Hint, and a lime green one, and I believe soft note.

HTH


----------



## wifey806 (Jan 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *i_love_mac* 

 
_DID YOU KNOW IF YOU WORK THERE YOU GET 50% OFF OMG....I WOULD DIE!!_

 
what?? when i worked at Saks (not off 5th, but at the mall) I got an addt'l 30% off the cco prices, but damn 50%?! that's awesome!!


----------



## i_love_mac (Jan 18, 2009)

It seems like every time I go here they hide stuff from me...LOL cuz there is a very limited of things here....in my opinion if you can make the drive to Ontario Mills...they have lots of stuff there!


----------



## XoMakeup (Jan 18, 2009)

I think im gonna go to ontario instead!


----------



## wifey806 (Jan 20, 2009)

me three! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




field trip!!


----------



## eonxblue (Jan 31, 2009)

I went to this cco today and they had all of the scult and shape duo's. they have oil control lotion and the green cleanser thingy. they *used* to have strobe cream, but when i went in today, they only had two left in the inventory and the brunette said, "but one's for me and the other is for priscilla" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to me, that's effed up. i really do not like this cco. but they did have clinique pore minimizer! i'm sorry i don't remember if they had much of anything else...


----------



## i_love_mac (Feb 13, 2009)

Yeah, I hate this CCO the employees are DUMB AS F****!

anyways, I went into today and I bought a bunch of pigments! I bought 5 pigment and 2 powders and the stupid associate forgot to put 1 pigment into my bag good thing EVERY TIME I GO HERE I check my receipt to the things I bought. OMG...and the BAD THING WAS she didn't even apologize even though I would still be pissed! NO sorry NO NOTHING! I swear they are idiots!

Last time I went there the one that was pregnant which is the manager couldn't figure out she owed me 25 cents or I owe her from a return I had to look at the receipt and tell her you owe me money back because the item I returned was cheaper than what I was returning. 

GRRR if this place wasn't so close to my house I would never give me business here!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## i_love_mac (Feb 13, 2009)

They had a lot of tendertones
224 brush
sculpt shape duos
holiday 2008 lip palette
pigments: gold mode, dark soul, gold stroke, your ladyship, jardin aires, lark about, pastorale...they have more but I forgot


----------



## MonBlanCesS (Feb 14, 2009)

I'll try to remember as much as I can...sorry I was in a hurry. 

 Eyeshadows:  
 Meet the Fleet 
 Signed n Sealed 
 Pen N' Pink 
 Post Haste 
 Magnetic Fields 
 Mink & Sable 
 Flip 
 Pagan 
 Go  
 Glamour 
 Star By Night 
 +4 more  
 Fresh Green Mix Mineralized  Eyeshadow
 +2 more mineralized e/s


 Paint Pots: 
 Rollickin 
 Green Stroke 
 Jadeye Fluidline

 Shadesticks: 
 Shimmermint 
 Crimsonaire 

 Pigments: 
 Your Ladyship 
 Jardin Aires 
 Bell Bottom Blue
 Royal Flush
 +4 others


 Lipsglasses:
 5 lipgloss set from the holiday collection
 Trip lip palette
 Novel Twist lip palette
 Colour Forms lip palette
 Royal Assets lip palette
 Fafi Squeeze it Lipglass
 Naked Space Lipglass
 Love Knot Lustresglass
 +many more regular glosses, 3D glosses, Lipgelees and Laquers


 Lipstick:
 About 5 from Neo- Sci Fi
 About 8 mattenes
 About 8 slimshines(I got Funshine)


 Tendertones:
 Hush Hush
 The green one lol
 Warm Smile
 Zoomlash Mascara in blue and brown
 Eyebrow wax pencils, eyebrow palette set, brow set
 Glitter liners
 Lashes
 5 eyeliner set from the holiday collection


 Face:
 1 cream blush like a brownish one
 4 Loose Beauty Powders(I got Drizzlegold)
 Sculpt and Shape
 Blush Mists like 5 different ones
 Foundation Stick in 2 dark colors
 Fafi Belightful Irridescent Pressed Powder

 Skincare:
 Green Gel Cleanser(old packaging)
 Cremewash
 Studio Moisture Fix
 Oil Control Lotion(old packaging)
 Either Strobe Cream or Studio Moisture Cream


 7 nailpolishes
 Novel Twist Pearlizer plus 181se Set in a cute little pouch
 I think its from the holiday Formal Black collection set in a pouch that comes with glitterliner and other stuff
 All 3 Colour Form Brush Sets
 Fafi Large Makeup Bag
 Fafi Tote Bag
 Regular Black Makeup bags


----------



## Hellokittyqt87 (Mar 1, 2009)

MonBlanCesS said:


> I'll try to remember as much as I can...sorry I was in a hurry.
> 
> Eyeshadows:
> Meet the Fleet
> ...


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Mar 5, 2009)

I went today, theres a lot less stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lips
2 chromeglasses
a LOT of lip lacquers
2 Nordstrom Anniversary Color Forms lip palettes
3 of the Neo Sci Fi lipsticks
Naughty Nauticals Love Knot lustreglass
Avarice l/g
Full on Lust l/g
Neo Sci Fi Soft & Slow l/g
Novel Twist Wonder l/g
foolishly fab, oh-oh plushglasses
3D Glass: Apex, Racy, Backlit
several Pro Longwear Lustres: i saw Pink Air/White Top, Red Reflection/Mirror, there were at least 2 others
one of the Stylistics from 2007 lipglasses.. i think its Tastemaker? 
Tendertones: Tread Gently, Pucker, Softnote.. some others too

Eyes:
Greenstroke Paint Pot
Jade eye fluidline
Neo sci fi Evening Aura e/s
grand entrance e/s
post haste e/s
pen n pink e/s
meet the fleet e/s
lotusland e/s
poison pen e/s
pagan e/s
bold and brazen e/s
Heatherette eye trio 1
Novel Twist Nordstrom Exclusive Warm Eyes
Color Forms Nordstrom Warm eyes and Cool eyes
only Shimmermint shadestick left :/
Mineralized Eye Shadow Duo in Fresh Green Mix Mélange/Mono
eyebrow set pencil
one brow set, it was a dark red brown shade
Glitter Liners: Wonderwhite, Embronze, Pewterpink, Lime Dandy.. a few more too
only 2 pigments, i didnt get the names

they also had all 3 Color Forms brush sets

everything else is pretty much the same!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 6, 2009)

i was tight on time but i picked up royal flush and jardin aires pigments a lil over a week ago


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 6, 2009)

i also bought the 252 brush. they had a couple other but i forgot the numbers


----------



## mssally (Mar 7, 2009)

I went there the other day and they barely have anything good... they have the 183 flat buffer brush (white goat hair?)--- and a few other brushes but nothing that stood out to me... they also had nordstroms anniversary brush sets (in the red or green brush case)... but the sales gal was nice this time.


----------



## AlysonWithaY (Mar 22, 2009)

any more updates?


----------



## blackmetalmist (Mar 25, 2009)

I was there last week and pretty much they have all the starflash collection e/s. I bought Go and Bold and Brazen. I wanted some paintpots but they only had a silver one (cant remember name)...


----------



## x0j3s5ica0x (Mar 25, 2009)

exactly where at the block is this CCO?!


----------



## wifey806 (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x0j3s5ica0x* 

 
_exactly where at the block is this CCO?!_

 
Inside of Off 5th (the Saks 5th Ave outlet). Right there by the jumbo Starbucks and Ron Jon (*if* Ron Jon is even there anymore...)


----------



## mustardgirl (Mar 28, 2009)

If anyone has been there recently, can you remember what MAC brushes they had? tia~


----------



## blackmetalmist (Apr 9, 2009)

I went on Monday and i bought the 189 brush. Excellent for foundation !


----------



## mailodie247 (Apr 9, 2009)

blackmetalmist, what else did you see there? 
thanks!


----------



## mailodie247 (Apr 11, 2009)

heyy so i went today, and i figured i should update this lol 

MAC: 
dame edna trio
a lot of the color collection
holiday collection: cool and warm eyes palettes, lip palettes
mac makeup bags
starflash e/s (all of them i believe), femme fi
neo sci fi: x rocks and spaced out blushes
shy beauty blush 
neo  sci fi lipsticks
fafi lipgloss
shape and sculpt powder duo
pastorale pigment
greenstroke paintpot
tinted lip conditioners

that's all i remember, hope this helps!


----------



## Preciouspink (Apr 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mailodie247* 

 
_heyy so i went today, and i figured i should update this lol 

MAC: 
dame edna trio
a lot of the color collection
holiday collection: cool and warm eyes palettes, lip palettes
mac makeup bags
starflash e/s (all of them i believe), femme fi
neo sci fi: x rocks and spaced out blushes
shy beauty blush 
neo  sci fi lipsticks
fafi lipgloss
shape and sculpt powder duo
pastorale pigment
greenstroke paintpot
tinted lip conditioners

that's all i remember, hope this helps!_

 

from starflash do you remeber if they had smoke and diamonds? TIA!


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Apr 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Preciouspink* 

 
_from starflash do you remeber if they had smoke and diamonds? TIA!_

 
i just checked... they dont


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 13, 2009)

I just went there today. They don't have anything, really. Only one pigment (pastorale) and only one p/p (greenstroke). They have the warm eyes and cool eyes (i think) holiday palettes, holiday lip gloss trio and the holiday lipsticks, holiday brush sets, some random lipsticks and lipglosses. they had x rocks blush and two other ones. they also had the 252 brush (~$20.50) and some other random ones that i'm not familiar with. the e/s were from neo sci fi and starflash. quite a disappointment. i recommend you call them before you go to see if they got a new shipment.


----------



## cynnasugar (Apr 13, 2009)

do you remember if they had pleasureseeker l/s from the neo-scifi collection there?  plmk.  thanks!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cynnasugar* 

 
_do you remember if they had pleasureseeker l/s from the neo-scifi collection there?  plmk.  thanks!_

 
I'm pretty sure they didn't have that. I only saw about 3 or 4 neutral colors (pink/peach/nudish) and I'm about 90% sure it wasn't one of them. They had funshine, buoy-o-buoy and two others.


----------



## blackmetalmist (Apr 14, 2009)

Well the last time i went there which was last week, the girl said that they had alot of new inventory to be put out. I guess maybe they havent gotten out anything yet ??


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Apr 16, 2009)

i just went here yesterday, i think they sold out of the more popular Starflash shadows over the weekend or something ( i was looking for Go, Top Hat, and Glamour Check). They still have Lotusland and Star By Night. but i didnt see any dame edna either :/

they did have Red Devil l/g from BBR there though! and Magnetique from Rose Romance, which should be launching next week. also all neo sci fi lipglasses.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 23, 2009)

I went two days ago (monday) and it was the same stuff as the last time I went. Maybe even less. So disappointing. Pastoral p/m, a few starflash e/s, no nudish-pink lippies (i always look for those), tendertones, and some other random stuff. When are they gonna restock or get new stuff? Anyone know?!

I wish there was another CCO in the OC. I'm always there on weekends. The ones near SD (Carlsbad outlet and Las America outlet) are much better and have more of a selection. Maybe when I go visit my parents in SF, I'll hit up the Gilroy one.


----------



## Preciouspink (May 2, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## wishingforsn0w (May 2, 2009)

i just went today. they have even _less_ now... ran out of the heatherette trio and most of the starflash e/s, theyre even down on lippies. not worth the trip in my opinion


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 18, 2009)

I just went there today and picked up Cocomotion, Mauvement, Antique Green and Mega-Rich!! They also had Gold Mode, Pastorale, Lark About and a few others. They had some of the Starflash e/s (not Smoke & Diamonds), no paintpots, x-rocks blush, a couple of MSFs, no good brushes, that's pretty much it. HTH.


----------



## CheeSauce (May 18, 2009)

omg, I didn't even know there was a cco here! Now I feel lame for always going out to Cabazon =_= Thanks for the info!


----------



## wishingforsn0w (May 26, 2009)

they have some new stuff since the last time i went:

a lot of pigments (about 8-10?)
2 Neo Sci Fi shadows
2 Ungaro shadows: mineral and something else
some starflash (no smoke and diamonds): dreammaker, glamour check, star by night, talent pool...
2 of the holiday palettes in Intriguing Scarlet Warm Eyes and Devoted Poppy Classic Eyes
the CoC quads in Shadowy Lady and Tempting..for $25 (they had less of shadowy lady though)
all 4 of the Couture Monogram Sheerspark Pressed Powders: Commemorate, Keepsake, Personal Touch, Old English
the Nordstrom Color Forms eye palettes

Dame edna lippies (2 l/s and all l/g when i went)
a lot of slimshines
3 tendertones still: Tread Gently was one of them 

both Dame Edna highlight powders
MSF duos in natural, medium or whatever (the same ones that have been there forever)
one of the Ungaro CCBs


----------



## blackmetalmist (May 26, 2009)

Do you know if they had any paint pots ?


----------



## wishingforsn0w (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blackmetalmist* 

 
_Do you know if they had any paint pots ?_

 
nope, didnt see any. though come to think of it, i dont ever recall seeing many paint pots at this cco (if ever?). try the one in carlsbad ive usually seen 1-3 there whenever i go


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 1, 2009)

today, i picked up lark about pigment, tempting quad, and rollickin' paint pot.

they had:

rollickin', moss scape, greenstroke, quite natural paint pots

shadowy lady quad, tempting quad

red she said l/s, freckletone l/s, other nudish pink l/s

like 8 tendertones

MSF's in dark, medium

some Starflash e/s

some naughty nauticals p/m (Lark About), cocomotion p/m
royal flush p/m, no more mauvement p/m though...


----------



## mssally (Jun 15, 2009)

I went there a couple of weeks ago and they pretty much had the same things.  I talked to the sales girl and she said that they get shipments in every month but they never know when.  So I guess we'll have to just go check again sometime in July.


----------



## eonxblue (Jun 17, 2009)

i went today and two things caught my eye: strobe liquid and the 129sh brush from the fafi collection.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 17, 2009)

i bought lovely lily, rose blanc, and fresh green mix. they also had black tied, cocomotion, royal flush, spiritualize, lark about, some emanual ungaro e/s, and some other stuff i mentioned last time.


----------



## MonBlanCesS (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi! I went today and I did not see black tied e/s nor cocomotion pigment, but then again they did not have on the display the lipgloss that I had called ahead to check for availability, luckily they did have it but the sales lady said that someone must have stolen the display one??? GROSS!!! Anyway, everything I am going to list is pretty much the same thing as above but minus some things. 

shadowy lady quad

tempting quad

both Dame Edna trios

both Dame Edna Beauty powders

2 of the Holiday 08 lipgloss sets

2 of the Holiday 08 lipstick sets

Holiday 08 eyeliner set

4 or 5 of the Monogram powders

Novel Twist eyeshadow palette

Colour Forms eyeshadow palette


Paintpots:
Mosscape and Greenstroke only


Eyeshadows:
Rose Blanc, Star By Night, 2 Emmanuel Ungaro, Pen n' Pink, Glamour Check + about 10 others 
3 mineralized eyeshadows

Pigments:
Lovely Lily, Lark About, Royal Flush, Spiritualize + about 7 others


Lustreglass:
Ensign
Bateaux
Love Knot
Hey Sailor


Lipgloss:
Neo sci-fi supreme, naked space, soft & slow, 
Fafi squeeze it 
+ about 15 others 


Lipstick:
2 heatherette lipsticks
2 neo sci-fi lipsticks(probably Astral and Scifidelity)
What A Do!
Ahoy, There!
Mellow Mood 
+ about 12 others

Slimshines:
By Degrees 
Funshine
+ about 5 others

About 10 Mattene's
like 5 tendertones
MSF Natural+shimmer in dark
No blushes! Only about 5 CCB (I just remember Sweet William)
Emmanuel Ungaro Beauty Powder
NC44 Studio Tech foundation
Pencil concealers
Blond and Brunette brow sets and two brow wax
2 Sculpt & Shape
Shimmermint Shadestick
3 Charge Waters
Green Gel cleanser in old packaging
Strobe Liquid
2 Lightful Moisturizers they come in a jar
Colour Form brush sets
I did not take a look at their full size brushes


----------



## blackmetalmist (Jun 29, 2009)

^^ same as above but they have Girl Friendly and Quite Natural paint pots too ! (just went there on Friday)


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Jul 3, 2009)

they now also have Vellum e/s from Chill collection and French Cuff e/s from BBR. other than that, nothing new..


----------



## civicbabe627 (Jul 8, 2009)

Has anyone been here lately? I'm going at the end of month, and I'd like to know what kind of things to expect.


----------



## cynnasugar (Jul 19, 2009)

dropped by today and remember seeing:

shadowy lady quad, tempting quad, both Dame Edna trios & beauty powders, 2008 holiday lipgloss set coral and nude, 2008 holiday lipstick set in rose and nude, 1 2008 holiday eyeliner set, 2008 brush sets (can't remember which), 4 monogram powders, novel twist eyeshadow palette.

mineralized e/s: free green mix, family silver, earthly riches, 2 of the three shadow ones.

paintpots in mosscape and greenstroke

regular eyeshadows: femme fi, go, glamour check, mink & sable, star by night, knight, henna, a few emmanuel ungaros, etc.  (there were about 15 total).

a few tendertones, but can't remember exactly what they are.  i think there was the yellow one for sure.

pigments: lark about, megaarich, tea time, and about 3-4 others.

handful of lipsticks that have been around forever, including: 2 dame edna, 4 neo-scifi (except pleasureseeker), all's fair, etc.

handful of lipglosses and slimshines that seem to have been there forever.  also saw 3 lipgeeles (orangey colored ones).

3 or 4 cream blushes.  think i saw blossoming.

enough said blush and one from emmanual ungaro.

1 sculpt n' shape (looked like the darkest one)

lightful moisturizers, charged waters, etc.


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jul 25, 2009)

Does anyone know what MSF's, if any, they have? I am thinking of heading over there after work


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Jul 25, 2009)

they have one or two of the natural/shimmer duo ones, i think in darker colors.. ive never seen any of the veined ones like Soft and Gentle or anything there though


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jul 26, 2009)

I just went yesterday after work (I had to pick up my brother nearby)...It's the closest CCO to me yet this was the first time I've been...and was not impressed. The selection at Ontario Mills (though thats farther for me) was so much better (I went there about a month or so ago).

There was a big crowd around the MAC stuff too, so it was hard to even get a good look at what they did have. I saw a lot of lipglasses, about 12 lipsticks or so (nothing caught my eye)....There were several mes and eyeshadows...I remember seeing Fresh greens and I saw a mosscape pp.

What I remember of e/s: Star by Night, Knight, Femme Fi, very pretty pinks (pen n pink and two magenta/hot pinks that were very nice...wish I could remember their names), I saw the Dame Edna quads....

They didn't have a lot of MAC brushes. I think they had 5 or 6 alltogether (at the counter; and I think 4 were face/blush/contour brushes).

They had a few creme blushes, soft metallic eyeshadows with a shell on the top...Metal x?

Sorry that's the best I could do...I wanted to get out of there because I hate crowding


----------



## sassyvirgo (Jul 27, 2009)

wheres the cco at ontario mills?


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sassyvirgo* 

 
_wheres the cco at ontario mills?_

 
In the Saks store.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Aug 6, 2009)

so is tea time pigment still there? i'm going to be in OC in 2 days so i wanna check it out!


----------



## eonxblue (Aug 17, 2009)

I Found Bold And Brazen From The Starflash Collection Here Yesterday Evening!!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Aug 17, 2009)

they pretty much have the same stuff as the last time i went. they have a lot of mes duos and trios (i think). pigment selection was lovely lily, cocomotion (i think) and some other neutral colors. shadowy lady quad and tempting quad. dame edna palettes and some holiday eye and lip palettes. only had moss scape paint pot. i bought poison pen and they had a good selection of shimmery neutral colored e/s. sorry i don't remember all the shades cuz i went to 4 cco's last week. lol i'm spoiled.


----------



## Cherrymint (Sep 22, 2009)

Went about a week ago and here is what I remember: Same Dame Edna beauty powders, Both Hello Kitty Beauty powders and only HK Fun n Games blush, And both A rose romance beauty powders. They had a couple Mineralize eyeshadows, the same eyeshadows like Pep n Pink, Post haste, Passionate, Poison pen, I bought Silverthorn!, and a few others like Femmi Fi. I remeber earth to earth mineralize blush...some face brushes...the usual face products/moisturizers...some neutral/brown pigments...Some lipsticks*pink nouveau, freckletone, and some neutral ones...+ a few others.* Medium Mineralize Skinfinish Natural and Shimmer, Dame edna shadows...Some holiday palettes...They usually have some stuff worth looking at! Hope that helps!


----------



## littlelight (Oct 10, 2009)

i was at this cco yesterday. they had:

grand duos: hot planet, earth to earth, moon river, intenso
holiday 2008 palettes in cool eyes & warm eyes
dame edna trios
heathereete trio 1
cremesheen glosses
interview mes
jardin aires pigment
lovely lily pigment
both of the rose romance beauty powders
monogram collection powders
neo sci fi lipsticks


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Oct 11, 2009)

If anyone is going and could do a CP for some Cremesheen glosses please let me know!  PM me.  Thanks.


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Nov 17, 2009)

Any updates for this place?


----------



## kdolll (Nov 20, 2009)

Went there yesterday. She said that they actually just got shipment in but nothign too big.. They had Heatherette quad.. All 4 Neo Sci Fi eyeshadows & the lip sticks. Tempting quad. Touch up concealer sticks in 4 shades. Some more eyeshadows Go, Mineral, Pep & Pink. The only lipglasses I remember is the ones i got in Frozen Dream, Lull (Lusterglass), Red Devil, Steal My Heart. Dame Edna lip sticks & quads.. Lip palette from I forgot which collection..  Slimeshines.. Only one I can remember is Tropical Glow.. About 5tendertones. 2008 Holiday e/s palettes in Warm Eyes & Cool Eyes.. .. Some mineralized blushes.. Strobe Cream.. Studio Fix Lotion and the leg bronzers/tanner from Style Warrior. Sorry that's all I can remmber!! Nothing too great though.. Doesn't seem like they got much in this shipment..


----------



## twilightessence (Dec 15, 2009)

Anyone been here lately? I am going to Disneyland/House of Blues on Thursday and I was thinking about dropping by here. But first I need to know if its worth it...


----------



## mssally (Jan 17, 2010)

I went there today and they actually had decent stuff--- they had 4 of the style warrior eyeshadow-- also msfs-- cheeky bronze, porcelain pink, blonde, brunette, and so ceylon.  they had the usual lippies, dazzleglasses, etc... I was most excited about the msfs~!    hope this helps!


----------



## :+:Karolina:+: (Jan 18, 2010)

Would anyone be willing to CP Blonde and So Ceylon MSF?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please PM me thanks!


----------



## littlelight (Feb 1, 2010)

I was there yesterday and from what i remember, they had the following:


MSF's-Porcelain Pink, Brunette, Sunny by Nature 
Style Warriors Blushes-On A Mission, Eversun 
Style Warriors Eyeshadows-Tempting, Vibrant Grape, Night Manouvers 
Honey Salve & Lotion 
Strobe Lotion 
Grand Duo Blushes-Hot Planet, Intenso 
Enough Said 
Honey Light Powders 
Summer Rose and Blush of Youth 
Tendertones-Hot and Saucy, Tender Baby, Hush Hush and 5 others 
Pigments-lovely lily, mutiny, mega rich 
Tons of eyeshadows, neo sci fi 
Style Warriors Lipglasses and lipsticks


----------



## littlelight (Feb 11, 2010)

they still have all of the above items and also:

* All of the Grand Duo's blushes
* MSFN Duo Shimmer in Dark
* 2-3 Sculpt and Shape powders
* Royal Assets lip palettes (in red)
* Monogram mystery powders
* heatherette trio #1
* graphic garden, 2 lip bags
* Passions of red, 2 palettes (warm and cool)
* Cocomotion pigment
* pigments of style warriors (solar bits)


----------



## Mac2Perfection (Feb 11, 2010)

Did they have any Hello kitty stuff?


----------



## mssally (Feb 14, 2010)

i haven't seen Hello Kitty Stuff in FOREVER.... what were you looking for?  PM-- I have some glosses that I purchased that are still brand new in box (bought as back up)---


----------



## MoonFragrance (Feb 23, 2010)

Do they have any Lancome products there?


----------



## AlysonWithaY (Feb 25, 2010)

Lancome is not an Estee Lauder-owned brand. They have their own outlets.


----------



## mssally (Apr 1, 2010)

just wanted to let you guys know that they have some of the holiday 09 stuff-- like the brush sets, one of the face/cheek kits (the one with peachykeen), one of the pigment sets, lip sets, and the holiday look in a box?-- the ones with two eyeshadows, a bronzer, highlighter, and mascara... 

they still had some msf (cheeky bronze, porcelain pink)... 

hope this helps~


----------



## CrazyBlue (Apr 15, 2010)

Any updates on the pigments / msfs they currently have ?


----------



## AlysonWithaY (Apr 15, 2010)

hey gals...

I went a few days ago and the pigments hadn't really changed. I believe they have...

mutiny
circa plum
tea time
spiritualize ?

MSFs - 

cheeky bronze, so ceylon ? (it was another bronzy one), maybe sunny by nature too...I don't recall if they still had any porcelain pink or petticoat.

They had a LOT of naked honey stuff too (the salve, body wash, etc.)


----------



## eonxblue (Jul 3, 2010)

BumP!


----------



## beautytraveler (Jul 15, 2010)

I was at this CCO this past weekend. From what i remember they had:

all the four lip glosses from style warriors
2 palettes from holiday 09
pigment vial set from holiday 09
lipgloss sets from holiday 08

night manouvers and the purple eyeshadow from style warriors

fast eye response cream

the sets from holiday 09 that had a pigment, fluidline and se brush

the sets with the msf, blush, e/s and kabuki

brushes: 129 from monogram, 189

cheek & cheerful mineralize blush

MSF's: porcelain pink, sunny by nature, msf natural/shimmer in dark and medium


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Aug 7, 2010)

Anyone been here lately?

Ok so I went yesterday here is what they had

Eyeshadows:
Glamour Check
Off the Page
Purple shower
Silverthorn
Dear Cupcake
Dream Maker
Vibrant Grape
Night maneuvers 
Soft Flower
Meet the fleet
Midnight Madness Duo
Pink Platinum CCB
Pigment:
Mutiny 
Fuchia?
Rose
Reflect Rust

Blushes:
Light over dark
Earth to Earth
Cheek & Cheerful
Improvise
Both Rose Romance BP

SFF in NW20
Moistureblend in NW25
Dazzlelash Mascara in Black
4 lip glosses from style warriors
2 palettes from holiday 09
pigment vial set from holiday 09
lipgloss sets from holiday 08


----------



## sweetkiss (Sep 5, 2010)

went today and didnt buy anything T_T

they had most of what cinful girl said. I didn't pay too much attention to the shadows since I wasn't really interested xD They had a few mineralized eyeshadows, bronze ccb, dazzlelash, brow lash(?), holiday mini lip glosses, holiday haute pigment set, heritage rouge pigment, some white pigment i forgot to look at the name, and one other pigment i cant remember, just a pinch gel blush, eversun blush, SFF in NW20, 3 quads (tempting, one with blueish gray colors, & can't remember the third one), volcanic ash exfoliator, the sets with the msf, blush, e/s and kabuki, lightful moisturizer thingy, charged water, rose blush thing, still a lot of naked honey stuff too (the salve, body wash, etc.), style warrior lipglass, dark violet liberty of london lipglass, morange lipstick, few lipsticks, lot of dazzleglasses, few dazzleglass creme, studio tint thingy i nvr saw before, brushes they had 189 ($28), 211, 181se, i think the 129 couldn't find the # from monogram, & one other brush 214 i think? they had some other stuff but not much :/ prolly hit up somewhere else soon >,<


----------



## XicanaQueen (Oct 19, 2010)

Went on 10/12/2010

  	They didn't have many pigments. They still do have a lot of the Holiday 09 sets. I didn't see any MSFs which was the purpose of my visit. I did see Blush of Youth and Summer Rose. I had to do a quick 5 min shop since hubby was waiting. Will be going back in a couple of weeks. Hopefully they will have more items. Has anyone been to this CCO recently? If so what goodies do they have. T.I.A


----------



## chrisssie (Oct 27, 2010)

Any updates on what this CCO has in stock...? Anyone seen a CCO with To the beach collection yet?


----------



## Shayz00 (Nov 3, 2010)

I went last friday.. not a lot available.. The had both naked honey powders.. All the superglass's.. A few random dazzleglass cremes.. I got the perfectly unordinary dazzleglass creme.. a few pigmants.. universal mix and the other one that came out with all races/ages etc.. They also had a purple glitter one.. it was all glitter so maybe its a reflects? not sure.. i only skimmed ! lol.. they had soft force from style warriors.. the purple style warriors shadow.. dear cupcake.. dreammaker.. Shes a star lipglass.. Icescape lipglass.. naked honey salve.. and all the other naked honey stuff.. still had holiday pigment sets from last year.. under your spell mineralize shadow..take a hint tendertones.. sweet liasion shadow.. and a few more of those type of shadows.. cant remember the names.. not a lot of lipsticks.. there was a solar bits.. the bronze one.. all of the lipsticks and lipglasses from style warrios.. all of the warm and cozy shadow sticks.. i think there are 4 total.. there was also a mint green shadow stick, cant remember the name..


----------



## jujubot (Jan 15, 2011)

Any recent updates? =)


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Feb 18, 2011)

Anybody have any info for the products here?


----------



## m0rg3nst3rn (Apr 19, 2011)

Has anyone been to this CCO recently?


----------



## sweetkiss (Jun 14, 2011)

I went yesterday.. and didn't look too deeply and kinda skimmed ! few superglasses.. dazzleglass cremes.. I bought right image cremesheen..
 	 		they had a ton of tartan tale eyeshadows, some mineralized eyeshadows (the 3 stripe one), they had a few peacocky eyeshadows. i bought tweet me & centre stage. the girl was really nice. they didn't have centre stage but i asked if they had it and then she looked for it. she said they're getting a new shipment soon
 	 		they had heartless lipstick from venomous villains and a a lipgloss too. a gloss from style warriors.. Icescape lipglass.. naked honey salve.. and all the other naked honey stuff.. still had holiday pigment sets from last year..
 	 		brush 189, 165, 129 mongram, spoolie brush


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jun 19, 2011)

^ Do you remember if they had any peacocky l/g


----------



## franken_stein (Jun 21, 2011)

LeeleeBell said:


> ^ Do you remember if they had any peacocky l/g



 	I don't think they did! I didn't see it, but I wasn't looking too closely, I guess. I'm mourning the Shadesticks, so I got myself a Below Ground Greasepaint Stick.


----------



## iwantpandas (Jul 7, 2011)

I think I might stop by this weekend. Any updates on what they have?


----------



## Nicala (Aug 16, 2011)

Any updates??


----------



## Merula (Aug 3, 2012)

Just did a quick drop by today as I had a few errands to do. They have remodeled the whole area so it seems much larger and brighter. They have a lot of Gareth Pugh stuff - the makeup bag (52$), the eyeshadow creams, one lipstick and the lipglosses. They had some items from Ice Parade, Jeanius, Fashion Flower and of course, Tartan Tale. There are Pro Longwear lipsticks and a few Studio Fix Foundations as well and a few nail polishes but I didn't have time to check them all.


----------



## bulbasaur359 (Aug 10, 2012)

Went for the first time today. I got Sun Blonde e/s from Surf Baby, Shimmermoss from To the Beach, and Dame's Desire from Liberty of London. They had some Glitter and Ice stuff, they had some Gareth Pugh stuff, some Tartan Tale stuff, some of the Fashion Flower e/s's, some of the pro longwear e/s's, some of the mineralize e/s duos and a couple of the Quite Cute minerlize blushes. I wish I had money to buy more than I did lol.


----------



## OhSoJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

bulbasaur359 said:


> Went for the first time today. I got Sun Blonde e/s from Surf Baby, Shimmermoss from To the Beach, and Dame's Desire from Liberty of London. They had some Glitter and Ice stuff, they had some Gareth Pugh stuff, some Tartan Tale stuff, some of the Fashion Flower e/s's, some of the pro longwear e/s's, some of the mineralize e/s duos and a couple of the Quite Cute minerlize blushes. I wish I had money to buy more than I did lol.


 I'm glad you found it! I remember us chatting about this CCO months ago!


----------



## OhSoJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Actually, bulbasaur, when you were at the CCO, did you happen to see any paint pots? TIA. [/FONT]


----------



## bulbasaur359 (Aug 31, 2012)

OhSoJaded said:


> [FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Actually, bulbasaur, when you were at the CCO, did you happen to see any paint pots? TIA. [/FONT]


  	They had one from Glitter and Ice. I don't remember the shade. I want to say it was a darkish gray color. Looked kinda cool actually. They did have big bounce shadows with the paint pots.


----------



## prettygirl (Oct 2, 2012)

I went here all the way from TX and was highly disappointed during Labor Day weekend. LOL. I was in the area for a wedding, hehe. I was expecting some deals & steals! Came out w/ VG Cindi lipglass.. and that was it.


----------



## thatgreeekgirl (Oct 6, 2012)

I went a couple days ago and noticed that they have Pink Tea blush and Pink Popcorn lipstick  They also have the Reel Sexy lipstick!


----------



## TheLadyDanger (Oct 13, 2012)

thatgreeekgirl said:


> I went a couple days ago and noticed that they have Pink Tea blush and Pink Popcorn lipstick  They also have the Reel Sexy lipstick!


 
	I was hoping to snag Reel Sexy, but they sold out by the time I stopped by last night! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Nonetheless, I saw Sail La Vie, Pink Popcorn, Smoked Purple, Viva Glam GaGa 2, a few Pro Longwear lipsticks, Mattene lipsticks and Slimshine lipsticks. This CCO is smaller so it still had some of the previous Holiday collection (I forgot the name, but it's the one with Johnny Weir), a few Chen Man products (pigments, nail polishes). The SA mentioned they get shipments at random once a month, but their location is expecting more from the Hey Sailor collection.

  	I bought Sail La Vie lipstick (they had a lot) and Rich Life pigment.


----------



## bulbasaur359 (Oct 19, 2012)

Was at the CCO today and snagged Elude, Added Goodness, and the Sultry lipbag from last holiday with I Love Winter lipstick. They also had Midnight Snack the previously mentioned lippies plus Restrict. They had Pink Tea and Peony Petal from Tres Cheek. I was honestly surprised to see SLV as it was hard to snag one when the collection came out. Oh, and they had some brush sets and the mini Strada blush from Gareth Pugh amongst other things.

  	Edit to add that they also had Budding Love lipstick.


----------



## OhSoJaded (Oct 21, 2012)

bulbasaur359 said:


> Was at the CCO today and snagged Elude, Added Goodness, and the Sultry lipbag from last holiday with I Love Winter lipstick. They also had Midnight Snack the previously mentioned lippies plus Restrict. They had Pink Tea and Peony Petal from Tres Cheek. I was honestly surprised to see SLV as it was hard to snag one when the collection came out. Oh, and they had some brush sets and the mini Strada blush from Gareth Pugh amongst other things.
> 
> Edit to add that they also had Budding Love lipstick.


 Thanks for the update, I'll be in the area next week and hopefully will have time to check it out! 

By chance, did they the CMB quad? Thanks!


----------



## pleasantmacabre (Oct 23, 2012)

OhSoJaded said:


> Thanks for the update, I'll be in the area next week and hopefully will have time to check it out!
> 
> By chance, did they the CMB quad? Thanks!


	someone told me they didnt 
	but they said the Ontario cco had lots


----------



## TheLadyDanger (Oct 24, 2012)

pleasantmacabre said:


> but they said the Ontario cco had lots


  	Ontario doesn't have the Call My Bubbles quad. I called last Friday and they don't have any.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Oct 24, 2012)

TheLadyDanger said:


> Ontario doesn't have the Call My Bubbles quad. I called last Friday and they don't have any.


  	I saw them earlier this summer. They probably sold out by now.


----------



## CLO89 (Oct 24, 2012)

TheLadyDanger said:


> Ontario doesn't have the Call My Bubbles quad. I called last Friday and they don't have any.


  	Yes, I was there over the weekend, and I didn't see it .  I did see it about 3 weeks ago at this CCO (the block @ Orange).  I wonder if it already sold out?  May be worth a call


----------



## Merula (Oct 24, 2012)

I went last Friday and I saw the CMB quad at the Block still. I snagged the 194 brush and the VG Cyndi lipgloss.


----------



## pleasantmacabre (Oct 25, 2012)

oh..well maybe i got the 2 confused, i know that someone told me one had them and one didnt.. i wanted a CP but still haven't been able to find someone to CP it for me :*(


----------



## TheLadyDanger (Oct 28, 2012)

I called this evening to find out if they had anymore Hey Sailor! lipsticks come in (saw Sail La Vie a few weeks back so I thought I'd check), but no success. However, I checked with the SA for the Call Me Bubbles quad and they had several left still.


----------



## OhSoJaded (Oct 29, 2012)

TheLadyDanger said:


> I called this evening to find out if they had anymore Hey Sailor! lipsticks come in (saw Sail La Vie a few weeks back so I thought I'd check), but no success. However, I checked with the SA for the Call Me Bubbles quad and they had several left still.


 Yeah, I was there on Friday and they had a LOT left. I picked up a couple for CP and hopefully they'll have more when I head back in a couple of weeks as one of my friends wants one now as well. They had a ton of Elude BP as well. I haven't seen Elude anywhere else.


----------



## Nataliekay (Mar 25, 2013)

this one hasnt had anything for quite a while, seems like they have had the same stuff for months! i'm waiting patiently for an angel to bless this place with some decent stuff!


----------



## TheLadyDanger (Jun 14, 2013)

I visited this location last night and from what I re-call they had the following:

	- Taste Temptations quad
  	- Hey, Sailor collection (gold eyeshadow and three of the lipglasses)
  	- Pro Longwear lipglasses (Patience Please, Persistent Peach [one of the things I bought -- SO PRETTY!] and several more colors - more of the darker shades)
  	- Supreme Sheen lipstick (Tea Ceremony [another item I bought])
  	- Pro Longwear blushes
  	- MAC wipes
  	- Magically Cool Liquid powder
  	- Holiday collections (Viva Glam with Nicki 1 and lip conditioner, crushed pigments, Cremesheen and Dazzleglass sets)
  	- Nail polishes
  	- Big Bounce eyeshadows
  	- Lipglasses from the past holiday collection
  	- Tall, Dark & Handsome eyeshadow
  	- A bunch of the duo eyeshadows
  	- Bronzing oils from the Hey, Sailor collection


----------



## TheLadyDanger (Oct 18, 2013)

I was at this CCO location again last night and they had (from what I remember):

  - Marilyn Monroe eyeshadows (all four)
  - Marilyn Monroe nail lacquer (the orange one)
  - "Bareness" Mineralize blush
  - "Jet Couture" Pressed Pigment (there were two other ones, one light colored and a flesh colored)
  - Most of the Pro Longwear lipglasses
  - "Baby Sparks" Dazzeglass
  - "Unconventional" blush from Taste Temptations
  - Pro Longwear eyeshadows
  - Viva Glam Nicki 2 lipstick
  - Viva Glam Nicki 1 lip set/bag
  - "Luminary" Lipglass
  - "Good Times" Lipglass
  - Viva Glam Gaga 2 Lipglass


----------



## Sandy072 (Jun 24, 2014)

Scored flamingo lipstick here today. They had prepare for pleasure lipstick, a few browns that I didn't recognize, and a few sheen supremes. Nothing else memorable really... Smoked cocoa quad, rainy season quad, punk couture quad. A few prolongwear blushes.. Forget the names but a mid tone pink, a lilac and a taupe beige. Many mineralized eyeshadows including a silver and frosty white from the Marilyn collection,and multiple holiday sets (the ones w the bow packaging).


----------

